# DOUGLAS BTD DESTROYER



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting manual for this relatively unknown Douglas attack / torpedo bomber.

Hope you will enjoy reading it!

Regards

Ron

Douglas BTD Destroyer


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Strange looking beast, I must say.....

Thanks, Ron.....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2007)

Very very cool - Thanks Ron!!!!


----------

